# Winter proofing DIY



## carpiste (18 Sep 2021)

I was looking at a waterproof covering for my saddle bag and for the Bosch battery on my E-bike....
After looking around I thought I`d make myself one as the ones I found on the tinterweb weren`t really up to much and were pretty expensive.
I happened to have an old waterproof, nylon bag that was used for one of my sleeping bags. I decided to utilise it as I no longer use that particular sleeping bag. So, out with the scissors, sewing kit and about 45 minutes later I had exactly what I needed


----------



## carpiste (18 Sep 2021)

ps. The battery cover has velcro straps as well as the draw string to keep it snug


----------



## Tom B (18 Sep 2021)

Ten points....

Does the battery really need that?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Sep 2021)

Over the winter I noticed a drop off in range

but the battery is kept in the house so doesn;t get cold unless I go out
so I assume the cold air cooling the battery affects the range - hence I assume a cover might help

maybe - you probably spotted a few assumes there - the cold could also affect the lubrication on the drive chain and the friction inside the motor so who knows!!!


----------



## carpiste (19 Sep 2021)

I don`t know for sure if the cover will help but it makes me feel better knowing I`m looking after her 
It certainly can`t do any harm and of course as I was making a cover for the saddle bag anyway it seemed rude not to


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2021)

Perhaps not the battery itself, but anything that keeps the water from pooling around the battery connectors is a good thing.


----------



## jags (19 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> I was looking at a waterproof covering for my saddle bag and for the Bosch battery on my E-bike....
> After looking around I thought I`d make myself one as the ones I found on the tinterweb weren`t really up to much and were pretty expensive.
> I happened to have an old waterproof, nylon bag that was used for one of my sleeping bags. I decided to utilise it as I no longer use that particular sleeping bag. So, out with the scissors, sewing kit and about 45 minutes later I had exactly what I needed


looks a good job,would there be a chanch of battery overheating,silly question but got to ask.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2021)

In cold weather a bit of thermal insulation may actually help battery performance, albeit the effect will be minor.


----------



## carpiste (19 Sep 2021)

jags said:


> looks a good job,would there be a chanch of battery overheating,silly question but got to ask.


I doubt it very much. Firstly it`s only a thick nylon fairly tight up against a cold alloy frame. Plus there is a small gap for air to get under unless the draw string is pulled really tight.
I have also utilised an old neoprene overshoe that had been attacked by mice in the shed for extra insulation come really cold weather.
The good thing is, that, even though I`m getting on a bit, I still have a good sense of smell if it does decide to internally combust 
Also, and this is important, they sell padded covers on Amazon and ebay and probably other outlets and I`ve not heard of any issues. Difference is mine didn`t cost £10-15 😄


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Sep 2021)

Electric motors like the cold. The vast majority of them have some sort of cooling arrangement, usually a shaft mounted cooling fan.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2021)

Whereas the batteries dislike the cold, as it inhibits the chemical reaction that produces the electirckery.


----------



## jowwy (20 Sep 2021)

6.99 on ebay

or 






20 bucks in halfords


----------



## carpiste (20 Sep 2021)

So I saved a few quid  I`m happy


----------



## carpiste (26 Sep 2021)

Further to the last task with the prospect of further, heavy rain forecasts I realised I don`t have a waterproof cover for the trip display. I`m sure they will be waterproof, to a point, but if so why would they try to sell covers for them? Expensive ones too! Silicon covers are around £10 so again not hugely expensive but I do hate to buy things when I can utilise some old rubbish to do the job....
This is what I came up with:










A plastic water bottle, cut along one side and a length of double sided velcro glued to the neck. It covers the display and allows me to change the assist level easily


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Sep 2021)

I doing that - same bike as well!!

Thanks


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Electric motors like the cold. The vast majority of them have some sort of cooling arrangement, usually a shaft mounted cooling fan.


The batteries dont. Starting with a warm up battery and protecting it from chilling air in winter will give a much greater range.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Sep 2021)

I always keep my battery indoors. In spite of this I noticed a marked drop in range last winter - especially in colder weather.

It is also especially bad to charge a battery in cold weather - so always best to do it inddors if possible.


----------



## carpiste (27 Sep 2021)

I keep my battery indoors so thankfully I`m not going to have to get the sewing kit out again to make it a little duvet blanket


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2021)

You have a ebike bought in UK which can’t be used in the rain?


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Further to the last task with the prospect of further, heavy rain forecasts I realised I don`t have a waterproof cover for the trip display. I`m sure they will be waterproof, to a point, but if so why would they try to sell covers for them? Expensive ones too! Silicon covers are around £10 so again not hugely expensive but I do hate to buy things when I can utilise some old rubbish to do the job....
> This is what I came up with:
> View attachment 611046
> 
> ...


Incut the side outnif a freezer bag and carefully wrapped and taped it around the display. Doesn't look too bad/obvious.



Ming the Merciless said:


> You have a ebike bought in UK which can’t be used in the rain?


Sadly a susrprising numner of models from all manufacturers have components that don't like the British weather.


----------



## carpiste (29 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You have a ebike bought in UK which can’t be used in the rain?


It can be used in rain but, as you point out, this is the UK so it can get more than a little wet so, my idea is just to add a little bit more protection. Raleigh do say it can be used in the rain but I`ve seen what our weather can do to a bike. Rust is unforgiving and will attack regardless of how good your paintwork is, how often you clean, grease and oil your machine. Electronics are likewise easily destroyed if not looked after. I`m just trying to look after mine and, hopefully, adding some extra time to its lifespan.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Sep 2021)

Last winter I found the best way of drying the bike before putting it away was with the leaf blower - worked pretty well

For some reason my wife's Dyson Hair dryer wasn't on the list of potential solutions to the problem!


----------



## richtea (29 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> A plastic water bottle, cut along one side and a length of double sided velcro glued to the neck. It covers the display and allows me to change the assist level easily


Sweet! Another bottle or two and you've got see-through handlebar protectors to keep the chill off the hands. Might need quite big bottles to avoid catching the levers though.


----------



## carpiste (29 Sep 2021)

richtea said:


> Sweet! Another bottle or two and you've got see-through handlebar protectors to keep the chill off the hands. Might need quite big bottles to avoid catching the levers though.


How about a couple of these


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> How about a couple of these
> View attachment 611469


Great - that'll stop my head getting wet when the rain gets through the holes in my helmet!!

any body sized bottles for a 60+ ebiker????


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Last winter I found the best way of drying the bike before putting it away was with the leaf blower - worked pretty well
> 
> For some reason my wife's Dyson Hair dryer wasn't on the list of potential solutions to the problem!



Air flow, not heat is by far the best way to dry something. Combine the two and now you're cooking, air blown ovens


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Air flow, not heat is by far the best way to dry something. Combine the two and now you're cooking, air blown ovens


but my bike won;t fit in the fan oven


----------



## Biker man (24 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> The batteries dont. Starting with a warm up battery and protecting it from chilling air in winter will give a much greater range.


Easier said than done.


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Easier said than done.


Darn sight easier than extracting hydrogen. A quick mental back calc of charge rate. 2 or 3 Amps per hour and charge left in battery.


----------

